# making bling tack



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright sooo since my back is proving to be a pain I have been doing less and having more time on my hands. So I've been thinking about trying to make some bling sets(breast collar,bridle, and tie down) just for fun. My favorite style right now which i probably wont have the money to do is the belt style like this: 
Krazy Cowgirl
Bling Tack
However I still think it would be a good project to do a set with just a plain bridle and add crystals and conchos to it but I'm not sure how to go about this. Does anybody have any tips or anything on this sort of thing??
I know it won't be super cheap I'm just bored and have to much time and think it would be cool to make my own :]
maybe like these (one ear prefered)
Double D Bling Tack - Headstalls


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I really like the first ones! They're really cute. I bought my tack from a lady who makes all her stuff and I LOVE it. I would just try it out if you have free time and see if you like it. Sorry I have no tips, besides if you get pretty good at it you can make a lot of money off that kinda stuff.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i do to but i Think those would be more expensive and tricky to make then buying a plain bridle and blinging it out. haha ya they do if I'm any good at it I might do it regularly and sell them at barrel races or gymkhana haha


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ya that's where I got mine. Gymkhana/Barrel people really love bling tack!:lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

definitely my current bridle is fairly plain and I might play around on it here pretty soon this is my current bridle not quite blingy enough for me haha








i have the matching breast collar also


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I really like that. They have some really cute conchos online you can buy that would look really good!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya i am already looking cause i want to atleast add a touch more bling to it . It already has those silver button things so the only other thing is conchos haha cause those ones are the cheap plain ones. And i only got this set off ebay for $60


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Check out the stuff in the link in my sig. I love doing it; I haven't made a lick of money, but my personal tack room is nicely bedazzled!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya I really just want to do maybe one or two sets to have a variety of colors instead of just my blue and black tack i want a green set and also a purple or maybe even a orange set


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

your stuff is really good!!! I like it alot although i want mine to be more sparkle like probably black crystals with purple or orange or green as my base color is always black :]


----------

